# Louis Remme's Ride



## brianjharmon (Jun 4, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with this historical figure? Louis Remme was a cattle driver in the 1850s, and is known for is epic ride on horseback against a steamship from Sacramento to Portland to withdraw his life savings from a bank before the steamship arrived with news of the bank's failure. 

The only way this story will be told true to it's happenings is if it stays away from Hollywood and keep it independently produced, and I have a very excited crew working on pre-production. The executive producer is a horse logger by trade, and we are really focused on the horse community as a crucial aspect to this film. 

for more info about the production contact me on this forum . 

Thanks for reading,
-Brian Harmon


----------



## brianjharmon (Jun 4, 2013)

*The Story of Louis Remme*

Here's a video that talks about the story of this amazing pioneer!


----------

